# Weird dream



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I woke this morning in the middle of a weird dream as the two cats jumped on me.
I was back at work running the area's commodity program when I got a call wanting me to accept a delivery of 22 pallets of fruit pectin. (I had to ask my wife later this morning how much fruit pectin a household could use..she said if you use enough sugar, you don't need to use any). I was trying to work out the logistics when the cats decided it was time for me to get up.
Some people dream of sexy women and fast cars, but no for me it's fruit pectin.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

HE HE man what a world. My dreams wake me as well. I have not had the pectin dream as of yet.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You may just be a homesteader if.............:grin:


----------

